# ECNL & Total Global Sports



## ECNL

In the Spring of 2016 ECNL decided to hire Total Global Sports to revamp their website.  This new website requires all ECNL players to register (and then edit the basic free profile) to use their back-end software called Totalplayer which is similar to CaptainU or Berecruited.  I was thinking at the time that this is a great idea and considered it to be a value-added service.  Then I registered and learned that the free account is extremely limited and basically forces parents to upgrade to have any real functionality whatsoever.  The most important aspect to this service, in my opinion, is to have access to the College section which is unfortunately not provided unless you upgrade (see cost below).  Basically, ECNL effectively raised customer cost of participation by $199 to $249.   

Teen Plus account:  $19.95/month or $199.95/year.
Teen Premium:  $24.95/month or $249.95/year.

The following is cut/paste from email sent out after registering with TGS:

*Getting the most out of TOTALplayer:*

With a *TOTALplayer free account*, all ages have access to the Nutrition Center and Video Center where you can purchase short videos to improve specific skills. Players can easily email their teammates and coach, view schedules and indicate your playing status for upcoming games. For U13 and older players, college coaches can view your basic profile year-round and can take and save electronic notes field-side, tied to your profile, directly in their system. College coaches' TGS recruiting software is on the same platform as player profiles so that data is shared in real-time.
With an upgraded *TOTALplayer Teen Plus or Premium account*, players have a more robust profile including soccer accomplishments, academics, coach evaluations, references, fitness scores and college preferences. Players have access to the entire College section, can research our extensive database of colleges, can email with college coaches directly from their account and "Follow" them, while college coaches can do the same. Players also have access to the Testing Center to watch short video clips and test to improve skills.
With an upgraded *TOTALplayer Junior Plus account*, players have a more robust profile with soccer accomplishments, coach evaluation and access to the Testing Center for skills improvement and can even see how they rank against other players in the region, state or country


----------



## gkrent

You have to pay to list player accomplishments?  Wow that's lame.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I agree totally lame.  A bad play by ECNL management.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree totally lame.  A bad play by ECNL management.


Yes about as lame as TDS when they post an email that your kid is in an article and then you have to pay to be a premier member to read it.  Sorry TDS is a total douche publication and I have yet to meet anyone in SoCal that will admit to ever being contacted by TDS to rate or comment on a player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Yes about as lame as TDS when they post an email that your kid is in an article and then you have to pay to be a premier member to read it.  Sorry TDS is a total douche publication and I have yet to meet anyone in SoCal that will admit to ever being contacted by TDS to rate or comment on a player.


Please don't get me started on TopDrawer.  They are so horrible it is funny.  My player moved further and further down the list the more accolades that she got.  I think that she was the lowest rated player in her recruiting class by them!  As you know they were a little off on that assessment based upon what has happened so far on the field.

Good luck to your daughter on Sunday.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Please don't get me started on TopDrawer.  They are so horrible it is funny.  My player moved further and further down the list the more accolades that she got.  I think that she was the lowest rated player in her recruiting class by them!  As you know they were a little off on that assessment based upon what has happened so far on the field.
> 
> Good luck to your daughter on Sunday.


Not gonna play still too much pain.


----------



## Glen

pulguita said:


> Yes about as lame as TDS when they post an email that your kid is in an article and then you have to pay to be a premier member to read it.  Sorry TDS is a total douche publication and I have yet to meet anyone in SoCal that will admit to ever being contacted by TDS to rate or comment on a player.


Any recommendations on alternatives to TDS?


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Not gonna play still too much pain.


Ugh.  It's better not to rush it.  She has a long career ahead of her.


----------



## Keep's Mom

I created websites for my DDs using GoDaddys website builder and linked their youtube videos to the site.  It was $12 the first year and about $30 easch additional year. You can see who is looking at the site and has proven very useful.
We are also on CaptainU's free site but we found the ECNL showcases plus contacting Coaches directly got us to the right schools for my DDs.  That said both my DDs have very specific requirements for their major, location, size, academic profile, etc which greatly reduced the number of schools that they were looking at so we were not looking to cast a wide net.  I do know people who really like Fitfinder but I think all these sites are about the same.


----------



## Soccer43

Is anyone surprised by the latest money grab with TGS?  Of course, it is just another money maker for select individuals and doesn't provide much of a service.  Youth soccer is the biggest racket around and a few individuals putting a lot of money in their pockets.


----------



## CaliKlines

Glen said:


> Any recommendations on alternatives to TDS?


Our club provided a College Fitfinder (https://www.collegefitfinder.com/intro/index.php) player profile and team profile for free to all of the club's older players. It was a great way to keep organized with phone calls, emails, and visits. I thought it was a very effective tool with some great information about all of the schools. We used the team and player profile links as part of her email signature, along with club coach email/mobile and high school coach email/mobile. NCSAA, CaptainU, SINC, TGS and BeRecruited are all pay services that we elected not to use.


----------



## goldentoe

gkrent said:


> You have to pay to list player accomplishments?  Wow that's lame.


Hey at least they're granting free access to the "Nutrition Center", whatever that is.   Super Lame............ So $200 a year per player x say 20 players a team x 79 teams x 5 age groups = $1,580,000 if everyone decides to list their soccer accomplishments on their ECNL profile.  These figures aren't even based on the "Teen Premium" package. Amazing...


----------



## outside!

CaliKlines said:


> Our club provided a College Fitfinder (https://www.collegefitfinder.com/intro/index.php) player profile and team profile for free to all of the club's older players. It was a great way to keep organized with phone calls, emails, and visits. I thought it was a very effective tool with some great information about all of the schools. We used the team and player profile links as part of her email signature, along with club coach email/mobile and high school coach email/mobile. NCSAA, CaptainU, SINC, TGS and BeRecruited are all pay services that we elected not to use.


Our club provided College Fitfinder at no charge as well. I find it surprising that ECNL is not doing everything it can to get their players recruited.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Our club provided College Fitfinder at no charge as well. I find it surprising that ECNL is not doing everything it can to get their players recruited.


My player's ECNL club did not provide those things however during her prime recruiting years they did average over 60+ college coaches a game on the sideline from a who's who of D1 programs...

Maybe not as good as Fitfinder however, every senior on her team was committed to a D1 school and almost all are getting playing time this year.


----------



## outside!

MAP, we all understand that you love ECNL. I have stated in the past that ECNL was the best path to college exposure. ECNL is not without it's problems however (most of which GDA will also have), and it is fair to point them out. I am still surprised that ECNL would not offer a better online college recruitment tool at no charge. Maybe some of the member clubs offer something better. I can say that Surf's web presence sucks with regards to showcasing their players and Blues is not much better.

I agree with you about TDS. Gotsoccer has plenty of problems, but at least they don't charge fees.


----------



## NoGoal

Why even bother with a recruiting website?  Simply write your DDs individual and team accolades on an Word document, have her attach it to an email, and send to the college coaches/universities she is interested in attending.  Then create an email recruiting folder sorted by universities for tracking purposes. It's as simple as that and what my DD did.

I recall at SC Blues, they recommended creating an email account such as SoCalBluesClass2020-JaneDoe@Gmail.com, because any college coach will open a Blues players email.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> MAP, we all understand that you love ECNL. I have stated in the past that ECNL was the best path to college exposure. ECNL is not without it's problems however (most of which GDA will also have), and it is fair to point them out. I am still surprised that ECNL would not offer a better online college recruitment tool at no charge. Maybe some of the member clubs offer something better. I can say that Surf's web presence sucks with regards to showcasing their players and Blues is not much better.
> 
> I agree with you about TDS. Gotsoccer has plenty of problems, but at least they don't charge fees.


Outside,

I understand that you love GDA since your club was announced on the most recent list.  I also understand that you are enjoying the value adds that your club has recently provided.  I had actually taken issue with the ECNL trying to charge for a service that was an additional value added service for your daughters club (notice that I didn't say free because you paid for it with your fees).  You said that you were surprised that ECNL clubs didn't offer the same service (which we both know was a backhanded swipe at the ECNL).  I simply pointed out that although they don't offer that value add they do deliver the goods when it comes to having college coaches actually come out and watch games and in my opinion that does substantially more when it comes to getting a player recruited by a school and ultimately committed to and enrolling in a school (I think that is the goal for most of the girls that are high school aged and still playing competitively). 

There are many roads that lead  to Rome.  I can tell you that a college matching service although useful did not factor into my players journey.

Good luck to you and yours.  Carlsbad seems to be an excellent club.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Why even bother with a recruiting website?  Simply write your DDs individual and team accolades on an Word document, have her attach it to an email, and send to the college coaches/universities she is interested in attending.  Then create an email recruiting folder sorted by universities for tracking purposes. It's as simple as that and what my DD did.
> 
> I recall at SC Blues, they recommended creating an email account such as SoCalBluesClass2020-JaneDoe@Gmail.com, because any college coach will open a Blues players email.


I agree sir.  If  I was a college coach and received an email from a Blues, Slammers or Surf player I would open it simply based upon those clubs track record of putting kids in college.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree sir.  If  I was a college coach and received an email from a Blues, Slammers or Surf player I would open it simply based upon those clubs track record of putting kids in college.


OK, but what about the Strikers players? The Arsenal girls? What about RSC or Eagles kids? Blues, Slammers, and Surf players had their emails read long before the ECNL existed. This is just more of the same attitude..."we're the ECNL, and we don't have to do anything extra to help your players. Just slap a patch on it, and let it do the work."

I guarantee you that the DA clubs that go the extra mile for their players and don't rely upon the DA acronym to help those girls achieve their dreams, they will enjoy more success and personal satisfaction in the long run. It will at least put alot of pressure on the clubs that sit back and do nothing on their behalf, other than attending a showcase.


----------



## outside!

MAP, I don't love GDA. It seems to have many of the same problems that ECNL has being that it is also a closed system. About the best thing I can say about GDA is that by selecting Carlsbad (now LAGSD) they broke the Surf monopoly for players in San Diego county. No club is perfect and having options is better. How GDA will change things remains to be seen and will have minimal impact on my DD. While access to College Fitfinder was nice, it also did not factor into DD's recruitment. She went the "old fashioned" way with emails. I just don't understand why ECNL does not offer something similar to College Fitfinder since not all ECNL players at all ECNL clubs will be as fortunate as the players on your DD's team. As I've stated in the past, ECNL was a power grab. GDA is also. USSF is showing its usual complete lack of meaningful leadership.

Best of luck to y'all as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> OK, but what about the Strikers players? The Arsenal girls? What about RSC or Eagles kids? Blues, Slammers, and Surf players had their emails read long before the ECNL existed. This is just more of the same attitude..."we're the ECNL, and we don't have to do anything extra to help your players. Just slap a patch on it, and let it do the work."
> 
> I guarantee you that the DA clubs that go the extra mile for their players and don't rely upon the DA acronym to help those girls achieve their dreams, they will enjoy more success and personal satisfaction in the long run. It will at least put alot of pressure on the clubs that sit back and do nothing on their behalf, other than attending a showcase.


Cali you are starting to grow on me. If nothing else you are consistent and I can appreciate that.  Striker, Eagles, Arsenal and the others seem to have done a good job getting players committed too.  I know players that matriculated from those clubs that had or are having excellent college careers!  One of the players doing arguably the best from the 2016 recruiting class is a Striker's player that is starting for UCLA!  Your daughters old club!  Seems to be working fine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> MAP, I don't love GDA. It seems to have many of the same problems that ECNL has being that it is also a closed system. About the best thing I can say about GDA is that by selecting Carlsbad (now LAGSD) they broke the Surf monopoly for players in San Diego county. No club is perfect and having options is better. How GDA will change things remains to be seen and will have minimal impact on my DD. While access to College Fitfinder was nice, it also did not factor into DD's recruitment. She went the "old fashioned" way with emails. I just don't understand why ECNL does not offer something similar to College Fitfinder since not all ECNL players at all ECNL clubs will be as fortunate as the players on your DD's team. As I've stated in the past, ECNL was a power grab. GDA is also. USSF is showing its usual complete lack of meaningful leadership.
> 
> Best of luck to y'all as well.


Hey I agree that having more options for our young women is awesome in San Diego and of all the clubs outside of Surf, Carlsbad is clearly the most deserving.  I have always like Mike Duggan and Carl Higham does an excellent job also.

I do not believe ECNL was a power grab as they were going into uncharted waters at the time  of its conception and really had no competition.  They wanted to raise the tide for all women and at the time the model was strictly team based instead of the ECNL's club based model.  No worries.  If the DA helps more girls get additional value then great.  If it is designed to only help the super elite (.01%) then make it a true residential academy.  Good luck to your daughter this weekend.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

NoGoal said:


> Why even bother with a recruiting website?  Simply write your DDs individual and team accolades on an Word document, have her attach it to an email, and send to the college coaches/universities she is interested in attending.  Then create an email recruiting folder sorted by universities for tracking purposes. It's as simple as that and what my DD did.
> 
> I recall at SC Blues, they recommended creating an email account such as SoCalBluesClass2020-JaneDoe@Gmail.com, because any college coach will open a Blues players email.


So that website where you posted your DD's highlight video and that extensive list of her soccer activities on her ECNL profile page weren't worth it?  Or maybe your DD's emails refer coaches back to those sites if schools were interested?


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> So that website where you posted your DD's highlight video and that extensive list of her soccer activities on her ECNL profile page weren't worth it?  Or maybe your DD's emails refer coaches back to those sites if schools were interested?


The old ECNL profile page was FREE! As for the Godaddy website, I think it cost only $39.99.  Better than paying $19.99 a month from 8th grade to her Sophomore year for a recruiting site (yes she was emailing college coaches as an 8th grader). That is better than paying $720 for 3 years.

As for it being worth it, I would say the Godaddy website wasn't needed and why it's cancelled.  A simple cut and paste of her highlight video link attached to her email was more effective and why I posted....keep it simple is all that's needed! 

I have extensive experience in sales and marketing and thought providing a link to a website would be like leaving a brochure behind after a client appointment.  I probably over thought the recruiting process though.


----------



## Bdobyns

NoGoal said:


> I probably over thought


Never in a million years!!!


----------



## pooka

I agree that it is shitty that I'm supposed to pay to post my DD accomplishments when last year it was free. Also, I can't seem to even add her jersey number anywhere? Major fail on the part of ECNL

As a side note, I get that banter is par for the course here, but seriously it's getting a little redundant at this point when the same people argue day in and day out....


----------



## tugs

Our club pays for and uses college fit finder.  Has great utility (video upload, references, academics, college search tools, etc).  Does anyone have an opinion on whether it's better to use total global sports just because that's the site that's attached to the ECNL website (i.e. do the college coaches/scouts prefer it over others)?  Trying to decide between the two though "free" is always a good price.


----------



## pooka

Ok another question: has anyone figured out how to add your kid's jersey number and position to the site? My DD is wrong, and i've been on TGS for like 15 minutes and I can't change it? 

Also, you can't click on any other kids?  This is not helpful at all.


----------



## doubled

pooka said:


> Ok another question: has anyone figured out how to add your kid's jersey number and position to the site? My DD is wrong, and i've been on TGS for like 15 minutes and I can't change it?
> 
> Also, you can't click on any other kids?  This is not helpful at all.


Your team manager or club registrar can update that info.  From what I've seen players/parents do not have the ability to make the changes you mentioned.  This new website is atrocious on so many levels.


----------



## Only1that doesntplay

The biggest red flag is WHO owns TGS & when all the 5 star reviews are from their wives or ex-club administrators wives- even worse, their own youth directors


----------



## Kicknit22

Anyone on here have any experience with Prep Hero recruiting tool?


----------



## Bdobyns

Only1that doesntplay said:


> The biggest red flag is WHO owns TGS & when all the 5 star reviews are from their wives or ex-club administrators wives- even worse, their own youth directors


Just say it, don't beat around the bush.  Quit being the coach that just sits a kid and hopes that they get the message.


----------



## bababooey

So according to Corporation Wiki, TGS is owned by Steven Patterson. He is the President for Strikers FC and TGS per this website: https://www.corporationwiki.com/California/Yorba-Linda/steven-patterson/140286504.aspx

If you go to the State of CA Business search page, you will find that the Agent for Service for TGS is Steven Patterson:  https://businesssearch.sos.ca.gov

From the same State of CA website, you can find the Statement of Information which lists the names of the corporate officers and names/addresses of its directors - click on pdf #2. I recognize the name of the director on line 12, but not the others.


----------

